# Guatemalarafting is looking for experienced raftguide-kayaker



## gapers (Feb 14, 2004)

A photo? :roll:

I've totally got the raft guide look. Teva everywhere,Hydroskin layers,floral shorts over my hydro's of course. A Sweet helmet,biners that i don't even neeed,flip line. You guys would love me. I guarantee you an increase in your business on my looks alone. And i totally have tht raft personality. Hey,did i mention that i'm a guide?


----------

